# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Проблемы современного образования

## ALEX(XX)

На выходных встретил одногрупницу, она сейчас работает секретаршей на кафедре информатики (физмат) в том вузе, что мы заканчивали. И рассказала мне такое, что я аж в осадок выпал. Такое в нашем вузе впервые, да и вообще я такого не слышал никогда о других вузах. Практически ВЕСЬ 1-й курс физмата не сдал зимнюю сессию. 260 человек на отчисление висело в списках... Это просто атас... Это ж какими дебилами надо быть.... Всего 4 экзамена: матан, линейная алгебра, аналитическая геометрия и история Украины...
И вот после услышанного мне стало страшно за будущее... Вот такие у нас педагоги, врачи, инженеры... А ведь я тоже физмат заканчивал... Но мы же учились, а тут...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Увы, есть такое явление. Я периодически студентов на диплом беру, так иногда страшно становится. Банальная цепь - открытый коллектрор, светодиод, резистор. Номинал резистора 200 мОм  :Smiley:  Начинаю допытываться, как он был расчитан, видя полное непонимание задаю банальный - "сформулируй закон Ома ?" И не получаю ответа ... аналогично с Кирхгофом, про ВАХ транзистора вообще глухо ... а это выпускной курс ВУЗа, диплом. Дипломникам ВТ задаю коронный вопрос - "чем TCP отличается от IP" - глухо  :Smiley:  Вопрос - "чем процедура отличается от функции ?" - ответ "ну ... процедура она большая, а функция - маленькая"
Причем попадаются толковые студетнты, у которых голова соображает как надо - они и литературу знают как найти и применить, и патентный поиск могут провести, и сделать все как положено в срок и самостоятельно. Но это в среднем 1 на 20 человек ...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Увы, есть такое явление. Я периодически студентов на диплом беру, так иногда страшно становится. Банальная цепь - открытый коллектрор, светодиод, резистор. Номинал резистора 200 мОм  Начинаю допытываться, как он был расчитан, видя полное непонимание задаю банальный - "сформулируй закон Ома ?" И не получаю ответа ... аналогично с Кирхгоформ, про ВАХ транзистора вообще глухо ... а это выпускной курс ВУЗа


Звиздец  :Shocked: 
200МОм... Жесть

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> Но это в среднем 1 на 20 человек ...


Вот этот 1 и будет работать за границей. Остальные осядут у нас...

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Вот этот 1 и будет работать за границей. Остальные осядут у нас...


Вот именно - на толковых студентов идет настоящая охота, и если у него голова соображает, то к моменту защиты диплома у него куча предложений от работодателей. 
Еще вспомнил, из коронных вопросов: "амерметром измеряют ток, в амперах. Вотльтметром - вольты, омметром - омы. А что измеряют авометром и мультиметром ?" Смех в том, что правильный ответ не думая в среднем дает один студент из пяти  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Олег, а Вы не пробовали нерадивых студентов пугать работой на Ч3-64?  :Cheesy: 
А если серьёзно, то я бы на месте ректора, отчислил бы всех этих дебилов.... Ради спасения будущего

----------


## Rene-gad

> А если серьёзно, то я бы на месте ректора, отчислил бы всех этих дебилов.... Ради спасения будущего


Папы нерадивых финансируют существование вуза, поэтому отчислить их не получится...



> "амерметром измеряют ток, в амперах. Вотльтметром - вольты, омметром - омы. А что измеряют авометром и мультиметром ?"


В:Чем измеряют напряжение?
О:Напряжометром...

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Олег, а Вы не пробовали нерадивых студентов пугать работой на Ч3-64? 
> А если серьёзно, то я бы на месте ректора, отчислил бы всех этих дебилов.... Ради спасения будущего


Да их бесполезно чем либо пугать ... Я по Дискавери видел, как за границей учат студентов - лаборатории, мастерские ... а у нас зачастую получается так, что скажем студент электронщик никогда в своей жизни не держал паяльник в руках, не видел "живьем" те микроконтроллеры и прочие компоненты, которые он применяет ... - в результате практик из него нулевой, и он банальный мультивибратор спаять и настроить не может, не говоря уже о чем-то более сложном. Аналогично с ВТ - например, студент умеет ругаться такими терминами, как "кортеж", "атрибут", "третья нормальная форма" и т.п., но получив банальную практическую задачу построить базу данных скажем для учета компьютеров становится в тупик

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Папы нерадивых финансируют существование вуза, поэтому отчислить их не получится...


А как они дальше учиться будут? Когда пойдут учить многомерное векторное пространство, двойной интеграл, тройной, дифуры...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

А всё это следствие того, что поступают за бабки...

----------


## V_Bond

> Да их бесполезно чем либо пугать ..


пугать бесполезно ... иногда читаю лекции ,по исследванию операций ,студентам- экономистам второго курса ... 99% не имеют представления  о методах решения систем линейных уравнений ( кроме метода подстановки ) у большинства  проблемы с формулами сокращенного умножения ... и так далее, экзамен сдают ( с первого раза ) 1-2 человека из группы , остальные применяют метод доставания ...
что интересно , слушающие тот же курс студенты заочники (МАУП) вполне адекватны (взрослые люди ,получают второе образование ) проблем с ними  практически нет ...

----------


## Rene-gad

> А как они дальше учиться будут?


так это же нормальная очередь за дипломами и законный побег от службы в армии. Никто из этого спецконтингента работать по дипломной специальности не собирается.

----------


## borka

> что интересно , слушающие тот же курс студенты заочники (МАУП) вполне адекватны (взрослые люди ,получают второе образование ) проблем с ними  практически нет ...


Это некорректное сравнение. Студент-заочник практически всегда знает, зачем ему образование. Он работает и учится по специальности. А стацонарник - когда как.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Никто из этого спецконтингента работать по дипломной специальности не собирается.


Смотря какая специальность, наверное.  :Wink:

----------


## Олег Акопян

Н-да, а чему тут удивляться. В большинстве случаев как учат - так и знают. Студенты очники в основном молодежь, а у них другое на уме и если кто-то не прочь взять мзду, то почему бы и не дать, что бы не заморачиваться. Кроме того есть такие преподователи, которые намеренно загоняют в такие условия, что нужно платить, так зачем тогда учить? К вопросу необходимо подходить не односторонее - мол студенты нехорошие не хотят ничего учить, но и с другой стороны мало дейтвительно хороших преподавателей, которые хотят научить, а не взять мзду. Так вот.

----------


## V_Bond

> Н-да, а чему тут удивляться. В большинстве случаев как учат - так и знают. Студенты очники в основном молодежь, а у них другое на уме и если кто-то не прочь взять мзду, то почему бы и не дать, что бы не заморачиваться. Кроме того есть такие преподователи, которые намеренно загоняют в такие условия, что нужно платить, так зачем тогда учить? К вопросу необходимо подходить не односторонее - мол студенты нехорошие не хотят ничего учить, но и с другой стороны мало дейтвительно хороших преподавателей, которые хотят научить, а не взять мзду. Так вот.


если человек хочет учиться он учится ....  если нет , то нет ... от преподавателя  это не зависит ...  научить ничему нельзя  можно только помочь научиться ...

----------


## XP user

@ *V_Bond*:

Хотя я не отрицаю, что необразованность сейчас - тенденция (мода даже), хороших учителей, которые любили бы свой предмет и своих учеников - тоже мало, очень мало. И часто, как я понял, провоцируют плохие результаты, для того, чтобы получать дополнительный 'заработок'...

Paul

----------


## V_Bond

> @ *V_Bond*:
> И часто, как я понял, провоцируют плохие результаты, для того, чтобы получать дополнительный 'заработок'...
> Paul


наверное это так ... но ...  скажем на механико - математическом факультете процент таких провокаторов в десятки раз меньше (по _большей _  части студенты и в особенности преподаватели фанатики от науки (может мне просто повезло , но так было ) ...

----------


## XP user

> наверное это так ... но ...  скажем на механико - математическом факультете процент таких провокаторов в десятки раз меньше (по _большей _  части студенты и в особенности преподаватели фанатики от науки (может мне просто повезло , но так было ) ...


Проблема в том, что детям сейчас ОЧЕНЬ тяжело - тяжелее, чем нам было в этом же возрасте. Очень много отвлекающих факторов. 
Потом, похоже, что американцы переписали все учебники - временами действительно не понятно, чему учат сейчас. Поэтому - как можно научиться ходить, когда ещё не научился ползать?
Ещё влияет, что на рынках в Москве, например, их дедушки и бабушки с тремя образованиями вынуждены торговать тапками, или чем-то ещё. Не особенно мотивирует к учёбе.
У кого большие 'бабки' есть, те и 'учатся' формально, и ездят на больших мерседесах.
Преподаватели получают достаточно мало (это я мягко выражаюсь) и, коненчо, не против частным образом заняться теми же учениками, которые отстают.
Я же видел, как это происходило с моим пасынком - если сам ничего не вкладываешь, как родитель, то тогда и ничего не выйдет. В детстком саду уже видно - воспитатели НЕНАВИДЯТ своих подопечных. Они даже студят их, чтобы они сидели на 'больничном', и в группе их поменьше было бы.
В таком климате можно смело утверждать: кто сейчас успевает, делает это вопреки системы, а не благодаря её.

Paul

----------


## Surfer

Недавно разговаривал с одним из своих бывших преподавателей (высшей категории), говорили о разном, вспоминали когда мы учились и так далее  :Smiley: 
И тут мы начали обсуждать современных студентов, восстанавливаю его монолог по-памяти :



> - помнишь когда вы учились я называл вас тупыми (само собой в шутку, все это понимали) ?
> Так вот глядя на современных студентов могу сказать одно - вы просто Альберты Эйнштейны по сравнению с ними. И с каждым годом всё хуже и хуже...


=)))

Ладно если какой-нибудь бухглатер купил диплом - чёрт с ним..
Но когда диплом покупает врач (а про такое я не только слышал, но и даже знаю лично как минимум 3 примера у себя в городе) - я в такой стране жить не хочу..

Кстати Задорнова не люблю, но он был прав, когда говорил, что в РФ много денег не заработаешь, будучи не вором =))

----------


## V_Bond

> В детстком саду уже видно - воспитатели НЕНАВИДЯТ своих подопечных. Они даже студят их, чтобы они сидели на 'больничном', и в группе их поменьше было бы.


это обычная человеческая лень ...



> Ещё влияет, что на рынках в Москве, например, их дедушки и бабушки с тремя образованиями вынуждены торговать тапками, или чем-то ещё. Не особенно мотивирует к учёбе.


любознательность нужно материально мотивировать ? ... 
учится нужно не для того что бы  получать материальные блага ( в этом случае это просто перенятие ремесла ) ...  таких людей просто жаль ...

----------


## SDA

Интересно на работе сталкиваться с такими студентами пришлось? Мне пришлось, когда два года назад я работал в Юридическом управлении Государственной Корпорации "Агентство по страхованию вкладов". В общем пришла в отдел молодая девчонка лет 25 (семья богатых московских осетин, как она сама говорила в семье домоработница, а в столовой периодически пыталась разменять у коллег 500 евро :Smiley: ).
Так вот, высшее юридическое образование у нее второе (МГИМО -юрист международник), до этого заканчивал какой то театральный факультет, потом решила стать юристом, благо родители богатые (в МГИМО - курс стоит примерно порядка 5-7 тыс. $). Английский она вроде бы знала нормально (оценку не могу дать не силен), но в остальном полный отпад. Начальник управления негласно меня поставил к ней куратором и я начал офигевать. Во первых она не знала элементарных юридических норм, когда мне надоело ей объяснять и я дал ей задание читать нормативные документы, она стала смотреть на меня , как на врага народа. Потом отдел тихо опухал над ней, когда ей дали задание написать сопроводительное письмо (всего то надо было напечатать отправляю по принадлежности то то...), она тупо сидела полдня перед монитором, оказалось у нее проблемы с вордом или у ворда с ней. А когда ей я дал задание съездить в арбитражный суд и забрать определение по делу (обычно такие рода дела поручаются практикантам или юристам выпускникам), она стала собираться, как на смертную казнь. Проработала, она таким образом чуть больше месяца, самое интересное учиться она тоже не хотела, естественно всех достала, но начальник уволить ее боялся, так как она была "из блатных", по протекции Генерального директора.В итоге начальник отдела на свой страх и риск попросил ее написать заявление на увольнение, аргументирую это тем, что с ней никто не хочет работать.
Уволилась, но вспоминали ее долго.

----------


## XP user

> любознательность нужно материально мотивировать ? ... 
> учится нужно не для того что бы  получать материальные блага ( в этом случае это просто перенятие ремесла ) ...  таких людей просто жаль ...


Любознательность УБИВАЮТ уже в школе, *V_Bond*. Если вам при таких условиях ещё и дают мобиль, и телевизор, и компьютерные игры, или ещё что-то, вам уже не будет до учёбы, правильно?

Paul

----------


## V_Bond

> Любознательность УБИВАЮТ уже в школе, *V_Bond*. Если вам при таких условиях ещё и дают мобиль, и телевизор, и компьютерные игры, или ещё что-то, вам уже не будет до учёбы, правильно?
> Paul


не согласен ... школа больше не учебное заведение , а воспитательное ... 
 :Smiley:  телевизор у меня есть (честно) ... компьютер тоже ... почему-то учиться я не против ...  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

> не согласен ... школа больше не учебное заведение , а воспитательное ... 
>  телевизор у меня есть (честно) ... компьютер тоже ... почему-то учиться я не против ...


В таком случае могу только восхищаться вами. Кто-то, видимо, сумел вложить что-то ценное в вас. Но не каждому так везёт.

Я также заметил, что растёт новое поколение детей, которые существенно отличаются от нас - у них *объём внимания* гораздо меньше, чем у нас, и это, кажется происходит на генетическом уровне. Это не только в России, а по всему миру происходит. Наша задача, как педагогов, найти новый подход к таким детям, так как, по моему убеждению, старые методы не будут работать. Повесить на них ярлык 'дебил' недостойный подход, хотя легче так.

Paul

----------


## V_Bond

> Я также заметил, что растёт новое поколение детей, которые существенно отличаются от нас - у них *объём внимания* гораздо меньше, чем у нас, и это, кажется происходит на генетическом уровне. Это не только в России, а по всему миру происходит.


наверное так было и будет всегда .... последующее поколение не такое как предыдущее   ....

----------


## XP user

> наверное так было и будет всегда .... последующее поколение не такое как предыдущее   ....


Нет, здесь я о другом - поколение, которое плохо абстрактно думать умеет; оно думает в картинках - это что-то новое, по моему...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Любознательность УБИВАЮТ уже в школе, *V_Bond*. Если вам при таких условиях ещё и дают мобиль, и телевизор, и компьютерные игры, или ещё что-то, вам уже не будет до учёбы, правильно?
> 
> Paul


Вот именно ... имхо школьные программы нацелены на дибилизацию учеников, а на на обучение. И все время поднимается вопрос о том, что дескать дети перегружены учебой и нужно упрощать учебные программы. Чем они там перегружены ?! Если учебную программу стандартной 11-ти летней школы можно освоить за 1-2 года максимум, если нормально все будет преподаваться. А как сейчас ? мгогократное повторение и дублирование. 90% материалов расчитано не на творческий подход, а на тупое зазубривание. 80-90% учеников зубрит предметы, причем круглые отличницы/отличники зачастую не понимают и 10% от того, что зубрят ! Т.е. они зубрят наизусть физику, химию, историю, математику и т.п. Особенно смешно на физике - когда ученик не понимая рисует простейшую электрическую схему по памяти (в точности так, как в учебнике), и наизусть рассказывает про ее работу. А учитель, который нередко не знает, чем электрическая розетка отличается от свиного рыла по тому-же учебнику проверяет ответ, понимая не сильно больше ученика  :Smiley:  И очень сильно повезет ученикам, если их преподаватели реально знают предмет, и они как правило умеют и обяснить материал как следует, и заинтересовать учеников предметом. Но это редкость ...

----------


## XP user

У пасынка было так в школе: не могли найти учителя английского (те, которые этот язык хоть немного знают, частным образом преподают, а те, которые лишь думают, что его знают, за такие деньги из постели даже не вылазают) - решили преподавать французский (вдруг годится). Пришла с этих целей старушка какая-то, которая всё время говорила о Боге (тоже полезно бывает, конечно). Содержание учебника (клянусь!): 'Спросите у товарища, что такое 'fenеtre', спросите у товарища, что такое 'crayon', и так до конца учебника!
Естественно, сын так и не выучил этот красивый язык.

P.S.1: fenеtre = окно; crayon = карандаш
P.S.2: над вторым 'e' первого слова надо специальный знак ставить, но форум его не отображает.

Paul

----------


## V_Bond

> Вот именно ... имхо школьные программы нацелены на дибилизацию учеников, а на на обучение. И все время поднимается вопрос о том, что дескать дети перегружены учебой и нужно упрощать учебные программы. Чем они там перегружены ?!


мне кажется немного не так  ...  все - новаторы , каждый кто может изменить программу обучения пытается  это сделать ... а так как уровень  этого "новатора" чуть ниже предыдущего ...  вот и результат ...
2 *p2u*  - пример с учебником очень хороший .... в свое время удалось немного подтянуть свой английский  только потому что - наткнулся на учебник 195* года ....

----------


## XP user

> 2 *p2u*  - пример с учебником очень хороший .... в свое время удалось немного подтянуть свой английский  только потому что - наткнулся на учебник 195* года ....


На самом деле было ещё хуже - моя жена меня только что поправила: были рисунки в учебнике окно, карандаш, и т.д. И под картинками было задание: 'Спросите у товарища, как это называется по-французски' (и так до конца книжки!). Конечно же, я был товарищем всем в классе (поздние звонки домой и т.д.), так как я родился в Бельгии, где говорят на двух языках: на фламандском (это вариант голландского) и на французском... 

Paul

----------


## dr.Faust

> Если вам при таких условиях ещё и дают мобиль, и телевизор, и компьютерные игры, или ещё что-то, вам уже не будет до учёбы, правильно?
> Paul


Ага. Мне захочется узнать, как это всё работает...

Я вот после всего прочтённого, думаю -  мне может в институт поступить? Поучиться? :Cool: 
За незнание закона Ома, меня б из ПТУ в первый же день выперли.

А вот, что такое "третья нормальная форма" до сего дня незнал, незнал, да...

А вот про учебники - неправда. По крайней мере по английскому они есть - учебник Бонк неплох (хоть и устарел), Качалова опять же.
Но с учителями трабла серьёзная. Учитель одного из учеников моей жены (она репетитор), исправил у него в тетради вариант перевода "to be" с "быть" на "иметь"  :Shocked: 
Иметь? Или не иметь? - вот в чём вопрос. (c) неизвестный учитель английского

----------


## natalas

[QUOTE=borka;212087] Студент-заочник практически всегда знает, зачем ему образование. Он работает и учится по специальности.

Да знает. Например, должность требует диплома.А какой и как получен роли уже не играет. Да еще если предприятие учебу оплачивает.
Например совсем недавно один мой, так сказать, коллега (студент-заочник) задал  мне с вопрос -"как эта фигня называется?" 
Вообще то, эта фигня называлась мультиплексор.
Но он не знал названия,не говоря уже о всем прочем. И это в процессе "написания " диплома.
Диплом у него сейчас уже есть. И теперь может сказать мне иногда:" Мы,специалисты с высшим образованием..."
Человек вполне искренне считает,что у него есть образование.И сомнений, главное, нет. А вот у меня,чего то, куда голову не поверни - всегда вопросы.

----------


## XP user

> А вот про учебники - неправда. По крайней мере по английскому они есть - учебник Бонк неплох (хоть и устарел), Качалова опять же.


Раз вы меня цитируете, отвечу: я дал лишь пример учебника французского языка. Он у нас даже сохранился...  :Smiley:  И какие учебники хорошие по-английскому - это я должен лучше других знать; я преподаю этот язык людям, которые хотят поступать в англоязычные вузы.  :Wink: 



> Но с учителями трабла серьёзная. Учитель одного из учеников моей жены (она репетитор), исправил у него в тетради вариант перевода "to be" с "быть" на "иметь" 
> Иметь? Или не иметь? - вот в чём вопрос. (c) неизвестный учитель английского


Надо бы посмотреть контекст - может быть этот учитель недописал кое-что или ваша жена не дочитала до конца. Можно 'to be' иногда переводить как '*иметь место*' как факт, существовать, случаться'. Ну и комбинация 'have' (вспом. глагол) и 'to be' бывает. Допустим: You've been had = Вас поимели...  :Cheesy: 

Paul

----------


## Rene-gad

> Можно 'to be' иногда переводить как '*иметь место*' как факт


Excuse me, my friend, but 'to + be' is _always the infinitive form_ = быть  :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

> Excuse me, my friend, but 'to + be' is _always the infinitive form_ = быть


А как вы переводите 'So much that was not is beginning to be'?
Буквализм здесь - неуместен.

Paul

----------


## Rene-gad

> А как вы переводите 'So much that was not is beginning to be'?


ну это из раздела "казнить нельзя помиловать": минимум 2 эапятых не хватает, чтобы это можно было вообще перевести  :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

> ну это из раздела "казнить нельзя помиловать": минимум 2 эапятых не хватает, чтобы это можно было вообще перевести


'Так много из того, чего раньше не было, появляется.'
P.S.: С вас пиво.  :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:   :Cheesy: 

Paul

----------


## Rene-gad

> 'Так много из того, чего раньше не было, появляется.'
> P.S.: С вас пиво.   :


Пиво - это хорошо, но это 
а) не английский  :Wink: 


```
So much, that was not THE OTHER PART OF THE PREDICATE FAILURES????,is beginning to be
```

б) не точный перевод
is beginning to be = начинает _появляться_, где _появляться_, все-таки *инфинитив возвратного глагола*  :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

Не убедил? ОК.
When is the wedding *to be*? — На когда намечена свадьба?
Точный перевод среди профессионалов, это тот, который передаёт смысл оригинала в другой язык аналогом, а не буквальным переводом отдельных слов.

P.S.: А теперь вы, возможно, скажете:
Let me be! — Оставьте меня в покое!  :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:   :Cheesy: 

Paul

----------


## Rene-gad

> Точный перевод среди профессионалов, это тот, который передаёт смысл оригинала в другой язык аналогом, а не буквальным переводом отдельных слов.


 да с этим я согласен, но такую фразу *When is the wedding to be?* ты ни от какого человека, владеющего английским , как родным , не услышишь. Это как _лицо кавказской национальности_ на московском базаре разговаривает...Или, как у нас говорят, T&#252;rkischdeutsch  :Stick Out Tongue:  . И тут уже пивом не отделаешься  :Wink: .
*Let me be!* -dito  :Wink:

----------


## dr.Faust

> Надо бы посмотреть контекст - может быть этот учитель недописал кое-что или ваша жена не дочитала до конца. Можно 'to be' иногда переводить как '*иметь место*' как факт, существовать, случаться'. Ну и комбинация 'have' (вспом. глагол) и 'to be' бывает. Допустим: You've been had = Вас поимели... 
> Paul


Ну не до такой степени я идиот...
И не зря написал в неопределённой форме...
Это была табличка-упражнение: глагол - ____, на месте подчерка нужно было вписать перевод.
Я понимаю - девочка могла запарится. Но! Зачем потом перед радителями ученика стоять и доказывать свою правоту? К счастью в роно не идиоты сидят и она в школе больше не работает.
'*иметь место*' - это БЫТЬ. А "иметь" - это всё таки "обладать", т.е. пренадлежность.

----------


## vidocq89

может хватит молодежь обкладывать всем чем только можно?..
доля истины в словах есть, конечно...
Но восклицания типа "куда мы катимся? что же будет? куда только молодежь смотрит, то ли дело мы были в молодости..." ни до чего хорошего не доводят...

PS:
p2u и Rene-gad, я что-то не понял о чем вы спорите?..в чем суть?..
о том кто лучше знает английский язык?..

----------


## borka

> Да знает. Например, должность требует диплома.А какой и как получен роли уже не играет. Да еще если предприятие учебу оплачивает.
> Например совсем недавно один мой, так сказать, коллега (студент-заочник) задал  мне с вопрос -"как эта фигня называется?" 
> Вообще то, эта фигня называлась мультиплексор.
> Но он не знал названия,не говоря уже о всем прочем. И это в процессе "написания " диплома.
> Диплом у него сейчас уже есть. И теперь может сказать мне иногда:" Мы,специалисты с высшим образованием..."


Разумеется, это тоже имеет место, к сожалению.  :Sad:  Я имел в виду несколько другое - сейчас на стационар идут те, у кого папики с толстыми кошельками. А на вечерний/заочный - те, кому образование действительно нужно.




> Человек вполне искренне считает,что у него есть образование.И сомнений, главное, нет. А вот у меня,чего то, куда голову не поверни - всегда вопросы.


Диплом !== Образование. А "всегда вопросы" - это всегда хорошо.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> p2u и Rene-gad, я что-то не понял о чем вы спорите?..в чем суть?..
> о том кто лучше знает английский язык?..


Это называется "А поговорить?"  :Smiley: 
Действительно, где еще могут поговорить немец и голландец о тонкостях английского языка, как не на сайте, расположенном в Америке, у истоков которого был представитель Израиля, а ныне этот сайт принадлежит российской компании?  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Давайте теперь поговорим о тонкостях американского английского в исполнении российских учебных центров.

У нас в городе филиал Петрозаводского университета. Я, конечно, особо к студентам не присматриваюсь (а приезжают учиться даже из Мурманска), но те соискатели работы программиста у нас в конторе, с которыми доводилось общаться на собеседованиях, производили по большей части благоприятное впечатление. И голова на месте, и знания имеются, и понимание ситуации вполне адекватное. Может, мы в своей глухомани изрядно отстаём от жизни?

Дочка младшая нацелилась в Питер на матмех. Регулярно мотается на разные устраиваемые хедхантерами СПбГУ мероприятия то в Мурманск, то в Питер. А могла бы в парикмахеры (серьёзно, два года назад обсуждался и такой вариант).

P.S. Последнее время часто вспоминаю формулу Ленина: Коммунизм есть советская власть плюс электрификация всей страны плюс прусский порядок железных дорог плюс американская система народного образования. Почему-то именно после ликвидации п.1 рьяно взялись за все остальные. Чубайт электростанции по Сибири строит, железные дороги как-то резко поменяли имидж (до прусского порядка пока не дошли, но тенденция наблюдается), ну, и американизация образования налицо, об этом уже все говорят.

----------


## XP user

> да с этим я согласен, но такую фразу *When is the wedding to be?* ты ни от какого человека, владеющего английским , как родным , не услышишь. Это как _лицо кавказской национальности_ на московском базаре разговаривает...Или, как у нас говорят, Tьrkischdeutsch  . И тут уже пивом не отделаешься .
> *Let me be!* -dito


А здесь, *Rene-gad*, вы ошибаетесь.  :Smiley: 
'To be' по вебстеру (это носители языка к носителям того же языка обращаются в толковом словаре!): http://www.websters-online-dictionary.org/definition/be
[Пункты 10 и 12]
И ещё некоторые удивительные значения глагола 'to be', которые широко распространённые:
BE=ALLOW
BE=CAN
BE=FUTURE



> Ну не до такой степени я идиот...
> И не зря написал в неопределённой форме...
> Это была табличка-упражнение: глагол - ____, на месте подчерка нужно было вписать перевод.
> Я понимаю - девочка могла запарится. Но! Зачем потом перед радителями ученика стоять и доказывать свою правоту? К счастью в роно не идиоты сидят и она в школе больше не работает.
> '*иметь место*' - это БЫТЬ. А "иметь" - это всё таки "обладать", т.е. пренадлежность.


Такой пример некомпетентности со стороны учителя я никогда не слышал - даже первокурсник знает, что такое 'to be'.
Не ошибайтесь - учителя, которые не являются Учителями только одно и хотят - доказывать свою правоту, и дать вам ощущение, что вы - дурак. Я не из таких, и ни в коем случае не считаю вас 'идиотом' (ваш выбор слов).



> p2u и Rene-gad, я что-то не понял о чем вы спорите?..в чем суть?..
> о том кто лучше знает английский язык?..


Нет, ни в коем случае. Rene-gad слишком скромный человек, чтобы это делать - у него просто опыт с английским - другой. К сожалению в Германии (как и в РФ) ТВ работает со синхронным переводом, и оригинального звука фильма не дают там слышать. Если делали бы по-другому, то тогда это в большой степени решило бы проблему, и никакие псевдо-учителя не обманули бы вас так легко. 
Я пытаюсь, как фактически носитель английского (я же там жил лет 10 в детстве - язык в генах сидит), что бывает больше, чем одного случая, когда 'to be' НЕ переводится 'быть', а чем-то другим. Согласен - надоело уже; больше не буду.  :Wink: 



> ну, и американизация образования налицо, об этом уже все говорят.


Есть много хорошего в Америке - не сомневаюсь, но почему-то 'импортируют' именно не то...

Paul

----------


## Макcим

> Есть много хорошего в Америке - не сомневаюсь, но почему-то 'импортируют' именно не то...
> 
> Paul


Кино у них тоже хорошее.

----------


## anton_dr

Блокбастеры то? Да... А вот чтоб другое что...

----------


## Макcим

Зачем же блокбастеры... Молодежное кино кроме американцев ни кто не умеет снимать. имхо.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Зачем же блокбастеры... Молодежное кино кроме американцев ни кто не умеет снимать. имхо.


А... Это те фильмы которые можно смотреть только укуренному?

----------


## Shu_b

> А... Это те фильмы которые можно смотреть только укуренному?


ага, какая мОлодежь, такие и фильмы...  :Cheesy:

----------


## Макcим

Будем считать что я ни чего не говорил.  :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Кино у них тоже хорошее.


Во-первых: фильмы и в Америке снимают, мягко говоря  :Wink: , *разные*...
Во-вторых: не нападайте на Маxima, это дело вкуса  :Smiley: 
Мне, например, расхваленный вкривь и вкось _Код да Винчи_ не понравился - ни книга, ни фильм: ИМО средней руки детектив, хотя и с большими амбициями. 
BTW: При этом продолжаю считать Тома Хэнкса одним из величайших актеров современности.

----------


## XP user

> BTW: При этом продолжаю считать Тома Хэнкса одним из величайших актеров современности.


Угу, и не забудем Мэрил Стрип (Meryl Streep), 'нетипичный продукт' Голливуда - очень серьёзная актриса. Я никогда не забуду 'Выбор Софии' (Sophie's Choice) 1982...

Paul

----------


## zerocorporated

Да... разговор мягко перешел в другое русло.

Не знаю, но скорее всего разные везде учителя - у меня и в школе и в проф школе где шас учусь учителя знают свой предмет, правда молодые не могут ещё так как старожилы рассказать профессионально темы(разжевать).

Про тему отвлеченности – не знаю, как остальные из здесь присутствующих, но лично меня с самого детства у ПК тянуло, и как только его купили (К сожалению или  :Smiley:  счастью) я к нему так прилип... короче 3 года на улице уже не был (В смысле не гулял). Учеба конечно была на втором плане. Благодаря этому нормально узнал ПК. Из-за знания ПК оставляют инженером в школе на подработку  :Smiley: .

С учебой туговато шас... к сожалению, за все нужно платить

----------


## ScratchyClaws

к разговору об английском... 

_Сегодня англичанка попросила перевести фразу
Mother her - she is ill!!!
Ну откуда ж я знал, что она переводится ОКРУЖИ ЕЕ ЗАБОТОЙ - ОНА БОЛЕЕТ, а не МАТЬ ЕЕ - ОНА БОЛЬНАЯ!!!(((((((_

про *to be* - строчка из песни - 
_Watch the great beast to be_ 
вот как вы это перведете? в каком смысле тут это самое to be?

----------


## Rene-gad

> вот как вы это перведете?


А вы?  :Wink:  Кто тут у нас _аглицьку мову_, как профессию изучал?

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> А вы?  Кто тут у нас _аглицьку мову_, как профессию изучал?


свой вариант я знаю, мне ВАШ интересен  :Stick Out Tongue: 

имхо - *посмотрите на великое чудовище*

а перевод с оф. сайта группы - *Великого Зверя наблюдай* - но там переводы в большинстве своем корявые очень...

ПыСы - translate.ru - *наблюдайте большое животное, чтобы быть*

----------


## Rene-gad

> имхо - *посмотрите на великое чудовище*
> а перевод с оф. сайта группы - *Великого Зверя наблюдай* translate.ru - *наблюдайте большое животное, чтобы быть*


Ну _наблюдайте_ уже лучше, _посмотри_ было бы* look at.*
А мой вариант: 



> powers of thagirion watch the great beast to be 
> Силы Тагириона (ведут себя так), как будто наблюдают за большим чудовищем....


т.е. тут to be в смысле : не быть но казаться, выглядеть

----------


## XP user

> про *to be* - строчка из песни - 
> _Watch the great beast to be_ 
> вот как вы это перведете? в каком смысле тут это самое to be?


Это, видимо, намёк на 'Откровение' (то есть - Апокалипсис) [Глава 17 - Стих 8]:
'...что зверь был, и нет его, и *явится*'...

В контексте вашей песни я перевёл бы так: *Остерегайтесь огромного грядущего зверя*.
to-be (in the near future)
И песня приобретает сразу-же совсем другой оттенок. 

P.S.: 'Watch', по моему, не надо перевести как 'смотреть' или 'наблюдать', а как 'опасаться', 'остерегаться'... 
watch (BE CAREFUL)
То есть: вариант 'Watch out'. Потом указывается в песни почему; такие страшные вещи этот зверь совершит...

Paul

----------


## Rene-gad

> Это, видимо, намёк на 'Откровение' (то есть - Апокалипсис) [Глава 17 - Стих 8]:
> '...что зверь был, и нет его, и *явится*'...


Интересное наблюдение...  :Smiley: 



> 'Watch', по моему, не надо перевести как 'смотреть' или 'наблюдать', а как 'опасаться', 'остерегаться'...


*be careful/take care of* все-таки больше *будьте внимательны, следите за...*, *опасаться* я бы перевел как *to be afraid of*...

----------


## XP user

> я бы перевел как *to be afraid of*...


Согласен (наконец-то  :Cheesy: ) - это именно имеется в виду.
P.S.: 'Be careful' ('будь осторожным' или 'будь внимательным', в зависимости от контекста) и 'take care of' (ухаживать за, заботиться о) - не то же самое!

Paul

----------


## Rene-gad

> 'Be careful' ('будь осторожным' или 'будь внимательным', в зависимости от контекста) и 'take care of' (ухаживать за, заботиться о) - не то же самое!


Согласен  :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

> Это просто атас... Это ж какими дебилами надо быть.... Всего 4 экзамена: матан, линейная алгебра, аналитическая геометрия и история Украины...
> И вот после услышанного мне стало страшно за будущее... Вот такие у нас педагоги, врачи, инженеры...


это за исключением лексики – цитата с одного древнеегипетского жреца  :Smiley: 
А вообще, сейчас рынку труда гораздо нужнее люди со средним и средним специальным образованием, чем с высшим. Модность высшего образования в современном обществе гипертрофирована. В московском метро уже все уши прожужжали рекламой с приглашениями на работу специалистов со средним образованием.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## natalas

> . Практически ВЕСЬ 1-й курс физмата не сдал зимнюю сессию. 260 человек на отчисление висело в списках... Это просто атас... Это ж какими дебилами надо быть....


A вот я хочу не согласиться этим. Не может целый курс быть быть такими. Тут ведь может быть куча причин этого события. Нелегкий переход от школы, где водили за ручку,эйфория от того что не надо кажлый день делать уроки и т.д а умения работать самостоятельно нет. .
Все прелести студенческой жизни, когда сессия еще далеко.Да еще если ты уехал из дома и живешь самостоятельно.

Скорее всего, все не так критично-многие, конечно, вынесут из этого свои уроки.А интересно, в свои студенческие годы неужели у всех все было гладко? Честно признаюсь-у меня нет. С той же  аналитической геометрией. Но это был урок.
Так что позиция "раньше трава была зеленее" мне не близка.
Около меня целая молодая поросль. Мне нравится их активность, направленность, умение собраться и даже амбициозные планы. 
И я особо не переживаю за будущее-все будет нормально. 




> На выходных встретил одногрупницу, она сейчас работает секретаршей на кафедре информатики (физмат) в том вузе, что мы заканчивали. .


А вот это огочило гораздо больше-как же так, с таким образованием и секретаршей. Вот над этим стоит задуматься

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> A вот я хочу не согласиться этим. Не может целый курс быть быть такими. Все прелести студенческой жизни, когда сессия еще далеко.Да еще если ты уехал из дома и живешь самостоятельно.
> 
> Скорее всего, все не так критично-многие, конечно, вынесут из этого свои уроки.А интересно, в свои студенческие годы неужели у всех все было гладко? Честно признаюсь-у меня нет. С той же аналитической геометрией. Но это был урок.
> Так что позиция "раньше трава была зеленее" мне не близка.
> 
> И я особо не переживаю за будущее-все будет нормально.


А теперь по порядку.  :Smiley: 



> А вот это огочило гораздо больше-как же так, с таким образованием и секретаршей. Вот над этим стоит задуматься


У неё маленький ребёнок. И поэтому, пока что, нет времени на нормальную работу.




> Тут ведь может быть куча причин этого события. Нелегкий переход от школы, где водили за ручку,эйфория от того что не надо кажлый день делать уроки и т.д а умения работать самостоятельно нет. .


Причина в принципе одна. Абсолютное нежелание что-либо делать. Отсюда вытекает всё остальное. Проще ведь пойти на дискотеку чем в библиотеку. Правильно? В школе за ручку их не водили. Им надо было чаще в школу ходить, хотяб пытаться делать домашнее задание и употреблять меньше алкоголя и сигарет.




> Около меня целая молодая поросль. Мне нравится их активность, направленность, умение собраться и даже амбициозные планы.


О да, умение собраться вечером на лавочке или у меня под работой большой толпой с 2-3 литрами водки и пакетом семечек. Класс.
Какие планы? Какие могут быть амбициозные планы? О, я даже знаю какие: "Я ничего не знаю, ничего не умею, не хочу работать, но хочу получать дофигища денег". Вот и все планы. Сто раз такое слышал на собеседованиях.
А будущее приблизительно будет таким. На данный момент ещё остались спецы которые не на пенсии, спецы головастые. Есть молодые ребята, которые ещё работают у нас, которые не хотят ехать за границу. А через лет 5-10 пойдёт следующее. Те студенты, у которых голова работает в правильном направлении, будут сразу обеспечиваться работой (а таких единицы). Причём большая часть этих талантов будет уезжать за бугор. Нам будут доставаться дебилы, которые с трудом могли закончить ВУЗ (благодаря папиным деньгам). На заводах, в НИИ, в оборонке, в коммунальном, сельском хозяйствах не будет специалистов. 
Вы согласитесь жить в доме, который рассчитал и сконструировал вчерашний двоешник и такой же двоешник построил?

----------


## Rene-gad

> Вы согласитесь жить в доме, который рассчитал и сконструировал вчерашний двоешник и такой же двоешник построил?


ну это еще как посмотреть: Альберт Эйнштейн в школе с 4 (соотвествует 3 с минусом по русской системе) по математике не вылазил, да и Пушкин не был в лицее отличником. Другой пример: бывший немецкий министр иностранных дел и один из ведущих политиков партии Зеленых Йошка Фишер был в школе разгильдяем, потом работал таксистом, в волнениях 68-го года не сидел на лавочке, а бутылки с зажигательной смесью в полицейских кидал.
Да и с моего школьного выпуска: Кто хорошо учился  - или в бедности прозябает или, кто смог, уехали за бугор. А двоешники и разгильдяи - теперь крутые бизнесмены.
У нас тут недавно фильм про Узбекистан показывали. Девочки, работающие на ковровой фабрике, зарабатывают 50-60 долларов в месяц. Не густо, но это, как сказали, в три раза больше, чем учительница получает.

----------


## natalas

ALEX(XX)
Что то пессимизма много.
Получается, мы живем в разных мирах. Конечно я вижу и тех, кто на лавочке и с пивом. Но они свой выбор сделали и мне их жаль.
А насчет амбиций и планов. Один диплом в нашей семье уже получен недавно и еще 2 через пару месяцев.Так что все проблемы получения образования ( не диплома) мне известны впрямую. И планы их и отношение к жизни мне нравится.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> ALEX(XX)
> Что то пессимизма много.
> Получается, мы живем в разных мирах.


Мир, он один. В разных мирах жить нельзя (правда есть возможность побывать, но это связано с употребелнием определённого рода веществ  :Cheesy: )
Хорошо, простой пример. Воскресенье в горсаду были проводы зимы. У меня в понедельник первых два урока алгебры в 11 классе (физ-мат класс) престижной школы. Я захожу в класс, чтобы начать уро и понимаю, что практически весь класс (30 человек) с диким бодуном. Это нормально?
В другой школе восьмиклассники не могли 2 дня заучить теорему в 10 слов. Если бы я кому нибудь показал те самостоятельные и контрольные, что я проверял.....  :Cheesy:

----------


## maXmo

> Вы согласитесь жить в доме, который рассчитал и сконструировал вчерашний двоешник и такой же двоешник построил?


Почему в будущем времени? Уже согласились. Весь мир работает на операционной системе, написанной индусами. И продукт так называемой академической среды ей не конкурент.  :Cheesy: 




> А двоешники и разгильдяи - теперь крутые бизнесмены.


подтверждаю  :Smiley:  Троечники – олигархи.




> В другой школе восьмиклассники не могли 2 дня заучить теорему в 10 слов. Если бы я кому нибудь показал те самостоятельные и контрольные, что я проверял.....


гопам тоже надо учиться, в моей школе они учились.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Весь мир работает на операционной системе, написанной индусами.


А чем Вам индусы насолили?

----------


## maXmo

это фольклор
ещё

----------


## Rene-gad

> это фольклор


Панятно  :Cheesy:  Просто в немцы в таких случаях говорят:*Es kommt mir spanisch vor* т.е. _Это мне как испанский язык_ или _Тут сам черт ногу сломит_.

----------


## maXmo

Дело в другом. Речь о качестве продукта.

----------


## Quazar

> Любознательность УБИВАЮТ уже в школе, *V_Bond*. Если вам при таких условиях ещё и дают мобиль, и телевизор, и компьютерные игры, или ещё что-то, вам уже не будет до учёбы, правильно?
> 
> Paul


А если не дают - начинаешь ёрничать и капризничать, мол, не буду учиться, если не будет оных. Замкнтый круг) Без психолога не обойдёшся..   Недавно студент 4го курса эконом фака спрашивал у меня как решаются дроби, чесно говоря, я удивился тому, что не был удивлен этой просьбой (простите за тавтологию). Так что, привыкаем, товарищи, привыкаем.. (((

*Добавлено через 13 минут*




> 2 *p2u*  - пример с учебником очень хороший .... в свое время удалось немного подтянуть свой английский  только потому что - наткнулся на учебник 195* года ....


До сих пор помню как откопал где-то на  чердаке в деревне очень старый учебник по математике, текст воспринимался так легко и понятно, что я просидел там не меньше часа, хотя учился я к тому времени классе в 7-8 (точно не помню).

----------


## XiTri

> До сих пор помню как откопал где-то на  чердаке в деревне очень старый учебник по математике, текст воспринимался так легко и понятно, что я просидел там не меньше часа, хотя учился я к тому времени классе в 7-8 (точно не помню).


Кстати никто не знает где можно купить или скачать тех учебников.
Сам сталкивался с маленьким таким справочником по физике автор Сахаров, весч. Там полезного, а главное более понятного гораздо больше чем в учебниках школьного курса вместе взятых.
Год выпуска где-то 50-60.

Просто интересно, как раньше писали, не за деньги.

P.S. И учили раньше не за деньги.

----------


## Макcим

> Недавно студент 4го курса эконом фака спрашивал у меня как решаются дроби


Это по сути то, о чём говорил Олег здесь. Если экономист раньше не занимался практическими расчетами, а учил одну теорию, то чему удивляться? Дроби это 6 класс, вполне может быть что тогда их студент сдал на пятерку и благополучно забыл.  :Smiley:

----------


## Quazar

> Кстати никто не знает где можно купить или скачать тех учебников.


Я б рекомендовал пойти в хорошую библиотеку. Читать с монитора, а тем более вникать в суть, на мой взгляд сложновато. Все время что-то отвлекает. Отличный тест на силу воли)

*Добавлено через 9 минут*




> Если экономист раньше не занимался практическими расчетами, а учил одну теорию, то чему удивляться? Дроби это 6 класс, вполне может быть что тогда их студент сдал на пятерку и благополучно забыл.


Хотя, казалось бы, информация о дробях поступает постоянно. Например, у меня канистра на 2/3 заполнена, или еще чего..  :Smiley:  Думается, что принцип вычисления общедоступен для понимания...

----------


## Макcим

> Хотя, казалось бы, информация о дробях поступает постоянно. Например, у меня канистра на 2/3 заполнена, или еще чего..  Думается, что принцип вычисления общедоступен для понимания...


А помножить 2/3 канистры на 6/9 и перевести в литры?  :Smiley:  Я например каждый день такие вычисления не провожу за ненадобностью, но посмотрев учебник быстро вспомню и посчитаю.

----------


## PavelA

> А помножить 2/3 канистры на 6/9 и перевести в литры?  Я например каждый день такие вычисления не провожу за ненадобностью, но посмотрев учебник быстро вспомню и посчитаю.


В 70-х годах, когда я учился, это все вбивали в голову так, что до сих пор все считаю автоматом. Позже в институте препод по математике задавал по 100 примеров на производные, или интегралы, или пределы.

Сына в школе научили учиться, работать самому, и теперь у него в вузе проблем не возникает. Хотя он и на компьютере успевал поиграть, да и спортом позаниматься.
Заканчивает 3-й курс, за все семестры в сессии одна "4", остальные "5"

Думаю, в дальнейшем, когда пойдет работать, в вузовские учебники он будет лазать очень редко.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Я думаю проблема не в том, может человек посчитать что-то там или нет, или помнит, что такое дроби (или не помнит). Главное, что человек может понять задачу, построить алгоритм ее решения (или алгоритмы - т.е. раздробить задачу на подзадачи), и найдя по ходу решения нужные для этого формулы, теоретические данные, дополнительные исходные данные и т.п. Беда многих современных студентов именно в том, что они не умеют самостоятельно работать с литературой и не умеют мыслить. Ближайший пример - ставят студенту Х задачу на курсовом - сделать измерение непомю чего, или напряжения, или температуры .. не важно короче говоря, главное измерить и отобразить на пяти 7-сегментных индикаторах. Задача сразу скажу архитривиальная, тем более что теория на лекциях студентам прочитана, и самое смешное - кроме микропроцессорной техники им еще читается особый курс СОИ - Средства Отображения Информации, где про управление этим самыми индикаторами все разжевано и есть лаба для закрепления материала, и студент X эту лабу только что сделал и защитил. Студент по знакомству обращается ко мне за помощью, аппелируя к тому, что дескать руководитель дал ему лабник и сказал, что оттуда он может взять все, что нужно, но там ничего нет полезного и ничего не понятно. Лезу в шкаф, нахожу этот лабник, я его соавтор как оказалось  :Smiley:  Там 28 листов, есть принципиальная схема (контроллер, обвеска, 3 индикатора, клавиатура), детально все разжевано, дано несколько алгоритмов (в виде квадратиков) + даны готовые детально комментированные программы на ассемблере, показывающие, как управлять индикатором, как опрашивать клавиатуру с анти-дребезгом и т.п., работа программ детально описана, все на примерах и т.п. Т.е. вроде готовый курсовой - а оказывается, что студенту нужно 5 индикаторов, а в лабе их три !! И это ставит практически обученного инженера в полный тупик ... Пример очень показателен тем, что курсовой завершает курс изучения микроконтроллеров и курс СОИ, т.е. студенты буквально только-что это изучали, лабы делали и т.п. Вот это страшно ...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Олег, действительно страшно. Самое интересное в том, что наша система высшего образования учила студентов работать с литературой. Всего не зазубришь, да оно и не нужно. Важно понимать задачу, знать где найти теорию и понять эту теорию. А вот как педагог, скажу следующее: после того как я немного поработал в школе (2 практики + замены), я увидел, что у большинства детей отсутствует абстрактное мышление. Простой пример, пишу на доске уравнение вида х^2+4x-3=0 (к примеру), объясняю как решать. Всё вроде поняли, усложняю задачу  :Smiley:  у^2+4у-3=0. Всё, у всего класса ступор. Спрашиваю в чём дело и слышу гениальный ответ "Тут же буквы другие". Дети не могут применять полученные знания, даже отличники (кстати очень их не люблю), в большинстве своём тупо зубрят, но применить знания могут лишь на однотипных примерах.  :Sad:

----------


## PavelA

@Maxim:
полезно заходить иногда на этот сайт и проверять, как твоя голова работает:
http://golovolomka.hobby.ru/books/sm.../content.shtml
@Alex(XX) 


> вот как педагог, скажу следующее: после того как я немного поработал в школе (2 практики + замены), я увидел, что у большинства детей отсутствует абстрактное мышление.
> Простой пример, пишу на доске уравнение вида х^2+4x-3=0 (к примеру), объясняю как решать. Всё вроде поняли, усложняю задачу  у^2+4у-3=0.


Это немножко по-другому называется, ИМО не умение мыслить логически. Школа учит двигаться по проторенной дорожке, изложенной учителем на уроке.
В лучшем случае, даются осн. навыки решения типовых задач и , дай бог, чтобы они запомнились. 
Все остальное - это внеклассная программа.

----------


## XP user

> Всё вроде поняли, усложняю задачу


Ключевое слово - 'вроде'. Они не поняли базовую философию, которая за этим стоит - вот, в чём проблема. Вместо того, как научить их, как решать формулы, надо больше времени уделять глобальному аспекту этого всего, только потом к деталям. Математика это не формулы, а мышление - даже необязательно абстрактное. Формулы (они как раз - абстрактны) лишь выражают эту философию. Но как можно выражать то, чего ты не понял?
P.S.: Как один мой бывший ученик по игре на фортепьяно в Голладнии сказал (он профессор по высшей математике в Эразмус Университете в Роттердаме): 'после того, как я покидал школу, я только понял что такое - математика'. 

Paul

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Quazar

> полезно заходить иногда на этот сайт и проверять, как твоя голова работает:
> http://golovolomka.hobby.ru/books/sm.../content.shtml
> @Alex(XX)


Задачи частенько не имеют достаточных условий, например, про людей с марками на лбах: в условии не было уточнено, что эти люди видят друг друга  :Rtfm:

----------


## XP user

> Задачи частенько не имеют достаточных условий, например, про людей с марками на лбах: в условии не было уточнено, что эти люди видят друг друга


Первое правило правильного решения головоломок - нигда не ограничивать себя условиями...

Paul

----------


## PavelA

2Radichok
Есть классическая задачка: из 6 спичек сделать 4 равносторонних треугольника со стороной размером в спичку.

У задачи два решения: одно серьезное, одно шуточное.
При желании можешь порешать.

----------


## maXmo

баян

----------


## PavelA

> баян


 :Angry: 

а мне в таких случаях говорили: "повторенье-мать учения".

----------


## Arkadiy

> 2Radichok
> Есть классическая задачка: из 6 спичек сделать 4 равносторонних треугольника со стороной размером в спичку.
> 
> У задачи два решения: одно серьезное, одно шуточное.
> При желании можешь порешать.


Ну одно решение это пирамида с триугольным основанием...
А второе какое?

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Ну одно решение это пирамида с триугольным основанием...
> А второе какое?


я бы из пяти спичек сложила два треугольничка, а на шестую спичку облокотила бы зеркало  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PavelA

> Ну одно решение это пирамида с триугольным основанием...
> А второе какое?


VI и соответственно треугольник.  :Wink:  Я предупреждал, что решение шуточное.

*Добавлено через 5 часов 55 минут*

На эту же тему - об искуственно вводимых сознанием ограничений - есть еще один "боян". Квадрат точек 3*3. Нужно их соединить 4-я линиями.

Когда я учился в школе в далеких теперь уже 60-х, наша учительница по математике иногда нам подсовывала такие задачки-головоломки.

----------


## Quazar

> Когда я учился в школе в далеких теперь уже 60-х, наша учительница по математике иногда нам подсовывала такие задачки-головоломки.


Где сейчас водятся такие энтузиасты?  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

@Quazar Сын три года назад заканчивал эту же школу. Другой преподаватель его учила, но все равно подобные штучки включала в самостоятельные работы. Бывшая школа, теперь колледж находится в 20км от Москвы.

----------


## Bratez

Хорошая заметка по теме:
http://www.vz.ru/columns/2008/5/1/164158.html
Кстати автору всего 24 года.

----------


## Rene-gad

@Bratez
Спасибо, действительно интересно  :Smiley: 


> Кстати автору всего 24 года.


А ты считаешь, что умные мысли только в уже полысевших головах рождаются?  :Wink:

----------


## Bratez

> А ты считаешь, что умные мысли только в уже полысевших головах рождаются?


Нет, почему же? Не только. И радуют примеры, подтверждающие это.  :Smiley:

----------

